# Hugh Jackman - Again!



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I am sure you already know, but I saw on tv tonight that Hugh Jackman is hosting the Oscars Sunday. I just had to let Leslie know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I am sure Leslie and the gang is well aware of it but they will appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

We won't hear anything from Leslie on Sunday night that is for sure, unless it's Hugh drooling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Special update-----Hugh Jackman will be Oprah's guest on Monday for her after Oscar show.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought I saw today where he was going to be on Oprah this Friday... or was that The View?? I can't keep up!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Well the Oscars are certainly going to be worth watching this year!  Good grief that is one fine-looking man.  So guess Oprah is getting recorded on Monday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Oprah is doing her, traditional morning after the Oscar show. She will be filming in the Kodak Theater. Hugh will be one of her guests and she usually gets one or two of the big winners.

She has been on break since right after the inauguration.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Heads up, Leslie! Barbara Walters is interviewing Hugh on her special which airs Sunday right before the Oscars. She showed a short clip from the interview during The View today....where she jokingly asked him if all the rumors that he was gay were true (despite his being married). He evidently has a great sense of humor. Gave her a very effeminate response   There were some wonderful textiles displayed in that clip. Barbara says at one point in the interview he lap danced with her, which I find a little disturbing to think about! I guess we'll have to stay tuned for Sunday.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Ok, I am sure you already know, but I saw on tv tonight that Hugh Jackman is hosting the Oscars Sunday. I just had to let Leslie know.


And here he is in his Oscar tux!










I can't believe no one else has posted a Hugh picture on this thread yet. What kind of fans are you, anyway?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Heads up, Leslie! Barbara Walters is interviewing Hugh on her special which airs Sunday right before the Oscars. She showed a short clip from the interview during The View today....where she jokingly asked him if all the rumors that he was gay were true (despite his being married). He evidently has a great sense of humor. Gave her a very effeminate response  There were some wonderful textiles displayed in that clip. *Barbara says at one point in the interview he lap danced with her*, which I find a little disturbing to think about! I guess we'll have to stay tuned for Sunday.


Dementia is a sad thing in the elderly....LOL

Bawa, it's time to retire!

Thanks for the heads up, Wisteria...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Oprah is doing her, traditional morning after the Oscar show. She will be filming in the Kodak Theater. Hugh will be one of her guests and she usually gets one or two of the big winners.
> 
> She has been on break since right after the inauguration.


I have watched Oprah exactly once in my life and we know what day that was! I am not sure I can suffer through her again, even for Hugh.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's rehearsal time at the Oscars!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And here he is in his Oscar tux!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum, he's gorgeous....


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And here he is in his Oscar tux!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOO! Me likee!!!!!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> OOOOO! Me likee!!!!!


Me too, very nice


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hugh will not only be on Oprah on Monday following Oscar night, but tomorrow as well for a pre-Oscar interview. I saw the preview of tomorrow's show when I switched to that channel to catch the local news.

Leslie, I am not a fan of Oprah either!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


>


LOL  LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This picture and pose brings back fond memories of some of the early textile discussions....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*Celebs party; Hugh Jackman promises a naked Oscars*

7 hours ago

LOS ANGELES (AP) - An affable Hugh Jackman talks about hosting Sunday's Academy Awards.
___

NAKED OSCARS: Oscar host Hugh Jackman plans to reveal more than most at Sunday's awards ceremony.

"I haven't told anyone this, but we are going to do most of it naked and we're going to sing through the whole show," the affable actor joked during an interview backstage at the Kodak Theatre. "In fact, all the acceptance speeches are going to be sung. There will be some interpretive dance behind them, and I really think it will be beautiful and touching."

But don't expect People magazine's "sexiest man alive" to show everything.

"There will be a strategic leaf placed here or there," he said. "We don't want to be distasteful or anything. This is a raw night. This is the Oscars. Raw emotion, that's the quality we're going for."

The 40-year-old entertainer has hosted the Tony Awards three times, but this is his first time in the Oscar spotlight.

"If I hadn't done the Tonys, I think I'd be a lot more nervous than I am," he said.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This picture and pose brings back fond memories of some of the early textile discussions....


I do love a man that wears french cuffs with cuff links.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

So does this mean you all are going to watch him in X-Men Origins: Wolverine?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> So does this mean you all are going to watch him in X-Men Origins: Wolverine?


Why wouldn't we?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I know how hard this waiting for the new Kindles, Oberon covers, the Oscars, winter weather, how hard everything in general has been on everyone....So I decided to dig deep in my photobucket for a little Hugh treat for all of you. Normally he wears those big old baggy surfer shorts but one day...one fine summer day in Australia, he decided a little speedo was what he needed for a day at the beach...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL

I think Leslie is trying to get her count up LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Why wouldn't we?


Some may find it to violent. I'm not one of them.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Some may find it to violent. I'm not one of them.


The more blood and gore the better, forget the chick flicks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

If only I knew what to watch this Sunday night on TV....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.hampsterdance.com/classics/originaldance.htm


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

BJ,
How did you know what Leslie and co. will be doing during the Oscars. However, after the pictures here, I may have to join in. Yummmmm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I know how hard this waiting for the new Kindles, Oberon covers, the Oscars, winter weather, how hard everything in general has been on everyone....So I decided to dig deep in my photobucket for a little Hugh treat for all of you. Normally he wears those big old baggy surfer shorts but one day...one fine summer day in Australia, he decided a little speedo was what he needed for a day at the beach...


oh, my....

(I'm talking of course about the juxtaposition of the terry cloth towel and the smooth synthetic fiber speedo.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> oh, my....
> 
> (I'm talking of course about the juxtaposition of the terry cloth towel and the smooth synthetic fiber speedo.)


I so love me a good textile discussion!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hugh getting ready for the Oscars. This is really, really good. Thanks to Lindnet for the link!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

You're welcome!  Believe me, it was my pleasure!

If I could drag my eyes away from his gorgeous face long enough, I could drool over his arms forever.  YUMMY!


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Major panic mode earlier.......about 2 a.m. this morning, my entire cable system went out...TV, internet and telephone.....NO Oscars, NO Hugh....

Thank goodness....it all came back about 9:30 a.m. and hopefully will be holding for the rest of the day.

Today is my birthday and about 75% of my birthdays have had some kind of jinx..no kidding..from three flopped birthday cakes one year, fiasco regarding flowers at work three years in a row to my best friend's niece and two children murdered by husband/father..plus his own suicide....well this year has only been losing a huge chunk of filling that will probably mean a crown..$$$...and losing cable for several hours...I can handle this year so far!!!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Daisysmama!!  I hope that cable going out last night is the only bad thing that happens on THIS birthday!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff--

Hugh cannot be stopped...first the Tonys, now the Oscards, soon all of Kindleboards....we're going to make him a global moderator here.



Betsy


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Hugh looked fabulous last night and I thought he did an awesome job as host.  Quite a charmer, that one.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I loved the song/dance numbers! I knew he sang, but I had never seen him perform like that.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What good taste Leslie has - and to think she shares him with us YA HOO


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

He was awesome as host and I loved the songs and dance!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I do think that Hugh did a good job (of course, I am biased) even if he was given sort of mediocre stuff to work with. The opening number was slightly odd although I think he did look fabulous with Anne Hathaway....I hope someone is casting them together in a movie, soon! And then the "The Musical is Back!" left me scratching my head slightly. The musical is back? Really? None of the best picture noms were musicals. Hugh's big movie from last year, *Australia*, wasn't a musical. His dud movie, *Deception* (ever hear of it? No? Not surprised) wasn't a musical. So why exactly was everyone singing and dancing and raving about musicals when there wasn't a musical in sight, as far as I could see.

Oh well, this is Hollywood, after all. Land of magic. I am probably overthinking this. If Hugh says, the musical is back, well then, I guess it is!

L


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I never even knew who Hugh Jackman was until the Oscar's last night. Now I'm an instant fan. I thought he did a great job with the show and he sure can sing!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hugh did a great job last nite at the Oscars.  He made mediocre material look pretty darned good!  I loved him and Anne Hathaway -- that was fun!  I also liked how he kind of 'dissed' Brangelina.  Yeppers it was good, very very good.  Love looking at that man!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

He is a good looking man and I can't get too much of him...sigh...

L


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to say I think he is sooooo handsome!!!  <sigh>


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hugh is on Katie (Couric) today for the whole hour.  Good show!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

How was the show? We want a report!

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Much, but not the whole hour, about Les Miserables.  Hugh really is gorgeous and funny -- a consummate entertainer.  Talked about his show biz history and personal life too.  Good show due to Hugh.  I thought I was going to enjoy Katie generally on her own talk show, but I don't so much.  Sometimes Yes and sometimes NO.

Katie airs twice in Chicago -- 3:00 in the afternoon and then again late (late?) night.  Where you are?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I've been disappointed in her show, too.  ABC programs are generally available on their website, aren't they?  I'll have to look...

Betsy


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

I live in the same town as Hugh Jackman - just so you all know!


----------

